# (Emerge) sehr viele Fehler - Blocked Packages

## BrunoAgani

Hallo!

Ich wollte ein Update durchführen:

 *Quote:*   

> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -uavDN world

 

jedoch bekam ich sehr viele Fehler, ich weiß leider nicht was ich tun

kann damit diese behoben werden..

 *Quote:*   

> [blocks B     ] app-text/poppler ("app-text/poppler" is blocking dev-libs/poppler-0.10.7, app-text/poppler-utils-0.10.7)
> 
> [blocks B     ] dev-libs/poppler ("dev-libs/poppler" is blocking app-text/poppler-0.10.4, app-text/poppler-0.10.5-r1)
> 
> [blocks B     ] x11-libs/qt-core ("x11-libs/qt-core" is blocking x11-libs/qt-4.3.3)
> ...

 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, vielen dank schonmal!

----------

## malisha

Hey,

ich hoffe mal ich kann dir helfen  :Smile: 

Poppler & poppler-bindings sollten nicht in world sein, also erstmal:

```
emerge -C app-text/poppler app-text/poppler-bindings
```

Hier ein Link zu dem qt-block (leider auf Englisch): 

http://www.nabble.com/qt-blockages...-td21534023.html#a21534023

Am besten entfernst du erstmal qt-4.3.3 mit 

```
emerge -C qt-4.3.3
```

Danach würde ich ein emerge -avunD world system machen, um zu gucken, ob noch blocks vorliegen.

Lg, malisha

----------

## BrunoAgani

Problem gelöst!

Vielen dank malisha   :Smile: 

----------

## Finswimmer

~x86 schreibt man nicht vor den Emerge-Befehl, sondern nutzt die jeweiligen Dateien:

make.conf für global

package.keywords für einzelne Pakete

damit stellst du sicher, dass ~x86 auch beim nächsten Neukompilieren verwendet wird.

Tobi

----------

## BrunoAgani

@Finswimmer: danke fuer den Tipp!

Leider kam ein erneuter Fehler nachdem ich einige Packete aktualisieren konnte.

Dieser Fehler steht in Verbindung mit den Packet "cracklib":

 *Quote:*   

> /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lpython2.4
> 
> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
> 
> make[2]: *** [_cracklibmodule.la] Error 1
> ...

 

Was koennte ich hierbei tun   :Question: 

//EDIT: 

gibt es eine Moeglichkeit das Packet irgendwie zu ueberspringen   :Question: 

ich kann sonst die anderen wichtigen Packete nicht installieren..   Last edited by BrunoAgani on Sun Jul 19, 2009 12:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## manuels

 *Quote:*   

> cannot find -lpython2.4 

 Schau mal welche python-Version du installiert hast und installier ggf. eine >=2.4

----------

## BrunoAgani

Meine Python Version: Python 2.5.4

----------

## Josef.95

Schaue dir mal die Messages an die dir nach dem mergen von "dev-lang/python" sehr deutlich (Optisch sowie Akustisch) ans Herz gelegt werden.

Befolgst du diese, so sollte es auch mit "cracklib" klappen.

----------

## BrunoAgani

Habe ich getan, leider kommen keine Meldungen die einen interessant 

erscheinen koennten   :Sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> >>> Installing (1 of 1) dev-lang/python-2.5.4-r3
> 
> Switching to python2.5
> 
>  * Cleaning orphaned Python bytecode from /usr/lib/python2.5 ..
> ...

 

----------

## Josef.95

Sorry, dann hat sich da was geändert..

bisher wurde einem ans Herz gelegt beim Wechsel der Python Version 

```
# python-updater
```

zu nutzen.

Viel Erfolg

----------

## uhai

 *BrunoAgani wrote:*   

> 
> 
> //EDIT: 
> 
> gibt es eine Moeglichkeit das Packet irgendwie zu ueberspringen  
> ...

 

Was Du suchst ist 

```
emerge --resume --skipfirst
```

Das Problem ist damit aber nicht gelöst.

uhai

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *uhai wrote:*   

>  *BrunoAgani wrote:*   
> 
> //EDIT: 
> 
> gibt es eine Moeglichkeit das Packet irgendwie zu ueberspringen  
> ...

 

sinvoller ist mit portage-2.2 die option --keep-going

----------

